# Greta the Rottweiler puppy



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, She is here. Little Miss Greta the Rottweiler puppy from NC to WI. Poor darling had a bit of a shock with the weather and says "HECK NO!!!" to going potty out in the cold. ha ha


So, let me introduce you to Greta





Introductions to Carsten ... He is terrified of her. Yup, you read that right, terrified. This from the dog who LOVES all other dogs, has dog friends come over for play dates all the time. Yikes.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a Couple more because I think she is pretty cute. Only 6 weeks old and what a mover. 











There really is nothing cuter then a Rottweiler puppy. IMO


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

That last photo cracks me up. Poor Carsten!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's adorable! Love the second picture - it's those puppy dog eyes that let them get away with murder. Hope Carsten warms up to her quickly.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL his eyes! How BIG they are! It's so cute!!! Cant wait for more pics as she grows!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness is she adorable. I'll bet she'll be a ton of fun for you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think she is pretty cute too. Carsten doesn't. He is actually sleeping on the couch...or watching from the couch as she can't get at him that way. He never sleeps on the couch, he just needs to be away from her. ha ha Poor guy. At this rate, she will be wearing the pants in their relationship in a few days. ha ha

She is bold and cute. Can't wait to start showing her off at the kennel club. 

I know this isn't the best shot as they were not on the backdrop. I could photoshop it but it isn't a keeper anyway. What I love about it is the look on Carsten's face. That is just how he feels about this pup. ha ha


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awwwwww so gorgeous Congratulations.. amazing they start off so small...


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my goshhhhh she is sooo CUTE! I have a huge soft spot for Rottweilers <3
And Carsten's expressions are hilarious! I'm glad he was apart of the photo shoot lol.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! How awesome!  Such an adorable little girl - you can tell already that she'll definitely be "wearing the pants"! 
After all the challenges Carsten's been through, this will be nothing. Easy peasy. Bring it on. 

Congrats, Inga! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Thanks everyone. I think she is pretty cute too. Carsten doesn't. He is actually sleeping on the couch...or watching from the couch as she can't get at him that way. He never sleeps on the couch, he just needs to be away from her. ha ha Poor guy. At this rate, she will be wearing the pants in their relationship in a few days. ha ha
> 
> She is bold and cute. Can't wait to start showing her off at the kennel club.
> 
> I know this isn't the best shot as they were not on the backdrop. I could photoshop it but it isn't a keeper anyway. What I love about it is the look on Carsten's face. That is just how he feels about this pup. ha ha


LOL Carsten is like "Oh gawd! here it comes again!!!" LOL. And <3 to bold puppies ... gotta love bold puppies!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Good grief she's cute! Carsten is, as always, such a handsome guy! 

I bet these 2 end up being best buddies. He may just not be sure what to make of a puppy so young. Buster refuses to play with very young pups, he'll give them the same look Carsten is giving Greta, but once they hit whatever age it is he deems them ready to play...lets just say my house took a beating from Buster and a young GSD.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

(squeeeeee) so cute!!!  silly Carsten she's only like maybe half a foot (that's overestimating)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

maybe he is scared he will hurt her?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> maybe he is scared he will hurt her?


I honestly wish I knew. He actually growled which is so unheard of for him. I actually thought I would bring her home and the bond would be instant as he plays so nice with dogs of all sizes and ages. Maybe she looks too much like him, who knows. 

Here is one more for all of you. 
Free Stack Puppy style


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheeeee, look at her! Congratulations!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's beautiful, congratulations! I had no idea you were getting a new puppy!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

How precious! -Greta is a doll! Congratulations!

Looking forward to watching her grow and wiggle her way into Carston's big ol' uncertain heart.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Rob 68 (Feb 10, 2015)

Absolutely adorable! Both! I love the 3rd picture! And the look on Carsten's face.




Inga said:


> Introductions to Carsten ... He is terrified of her. Yup, you read that right, terrified. This from the dog who LOVES all other dogs, has dog friends come over for play dates all the time. Yikes.



Funny that you said this. My Rott did the same thing. Well socialized, never any problems with any animal, but when the neighbor's dog had puppies he freaked out every time he met them. They were still several feet away from him and he panicked. That was during a time when they were old enough to walk until they found a home. 4- 8 weeks or so? He was friends with the Mom and it didn't matter if she was with the pups or not. He would not go near them. They ended up keeping one of the pups and when they met again after a few weeks he was fine with the pup. Weird.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

She's damn adorable. 

Growing up we had two Rotts and they had a few litters. Our male Jake was also terrified of the puppies - absolutely scared to death. These pictures are really taking me back (although there were a heck of a lot more little rott pups running around then).


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Aw she's just gorgeous!
Be sure to update us with many more photos!
Looking forward to seeing her grow up!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She is so freaking cute! Just curious though, why did you get her at six weeks?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Kayota said:


> She is so freaking cute! Just curious though, why did you get her at six weeks?


There were circumstances beyond our control. It worked out that way. Normally we like to leave pups with the litter until at least 8 weeks but...it had to be this way. I am not worked as I have social outlets...a big scared Rottie for her to terrorize. ha ha 

I really thought the first night would be harder then it was but...she only sang the pitiful puppy routine about 4 times throughout the night and only carried on for about 7 minutes each time. Carsten was tight against me on the bed. He didn't want her to attack him in the middle of the night. Her kennel is next to the bed. ha ha

This morning Carsten is trying to man up and hold his ground, a little. The following photos are horrid but you get the idea. Everyone is in the same room. 


Even Eleanor is on the side of the couch happily eating her food...yes, I keep her food next the couch in this room...keeps all the dogs out of it. 

Here Greta is trying out a Utility scent article. Metal one at that.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I am DYING she is so cute...
Inga, any reason why she's home at 6 weeks? Is that typical for this breed?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG! gosh I miss my Rotties each time I see yours. You have a wonderful puppy play yard set up. It looks like you raided a ware house. 

Don't worry Carsten. I don't think the pup is here to say you are the daddy and pay up. 
No reality show on that one yet.

I am sure they will be the best of buds in no times. Then it will be a watch out series for anybody within their path.

Congratulations


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Rottie pup!!! So adorable. Congrats.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

she is sooo adorable....but, I beg to differ...Border Collie puppies are cuter


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Inga said:


> Here Greta is trying out a Utility scent article. Metal one at that.


Ha, starting out early!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

tirluc said:


> she is sooo adorable....but, I beg to differ...Border Collie puppies are cuter


Ha Ha Well, Border Collies are pretty stinking but but.....

I personally will still give the "cutest" award to Rotties  




At least THIS Rottie puppy. ha ha Yeah, I know this judge is a little partial. ha ha

On the upside of things in the house right now...Carsten is sleeping comfortably right next to Greta. Granted, I don't think he know that she is there but it is much improved from yesterday and the day before. ha ha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOVE her!!! cant wait to see how she grows!!! Is Carsten getting a bit more used to her?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOVE her!!! cant wait to see how she grows!!! Is Carsten getting a bit more used to her?



He doesn't like her. He avoids her when he can, though right now they are both sleeping at my feet and she is snuggled right up next to him. He just doesn't know it and when he wakes up and sees her, he will get up and run away from her. My cat takes every opportunity to hiss at her. Even last night when Greta was in her kennel, Eleanor is standing there looking at her and hissing at her. Poor Greta isn't getting the most friendly greeting into this house. Thankfully, she is a spirited and strong willed little pup and will continue to work on them until they give in and accept her. ha ha


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Carsten's face, ha ha.

Rottie pups are sure dang cute.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Inga said:


> He doesn't like her. He avoids her when he can, though right now they are both sleeping at my feet and she is snuggled right up next to him. He just doesn't know it and when he wakes up and sees her, he will get up and run away from her. My cat takes every opportunity to hiss at her. Even last night when Greta was in her kennel, Eleanor is standing there looking at her and hissing at her. Poor Greta isn't getting the most friendly greeting into this house. Thankfully, she is a spirited and strong willed little pup and will continue to work on them until they give in and accept her. ha ha


With that level of cuteness how can they resist?!?

ETA: I disagree with both of you bloodhound puppies and rough collie puppies win the cutest puppy award


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That's it, she's so cute she's killed me.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my. I refuse to believe that's even a real puppy. Soooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

So. Darn. Cute!

She is absolutely adorable! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Oh my. I refuse to believe that's even a real puppy. Soooooooooooooooo cute.


 Right? Every time I look at her (unless she is chewing on my foot with those needle teeth) I laugh because she is SOOO small and cute. I had to look back at some of Carstens baby pictures. I am reminded of how much of a pain in the butt he was too. ha ha Actually, he was a good, easy puppy but his brother Oliver, didn't care for him right away either. He, like Greta, was persistent and just never gave up. 

Carsten at 8 weeks, day he came home

He already had those sad eyes.

I remember Oliver being VERY put out by this little brat. ha ha
  Pay backs are rough. LOL

and Greta


Gotta have one heart butt shot


Notice how big puppy Carsten's feet were compared to Greta's Maybe she will be a pocket Rottie? ha ha


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Oh my cuteness!! I remember pickig up my grandpas Rottweiler puppy and she was so cute and small!! She is 8 now but still adorable


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

momtolabs said:


> Oh my cuteness!! I remember pickig up my grandpas Rottweiler puppy and she was so cute and small!! She is 8 now but still adorable


This is one of the things I love about this breed. To me, even as adults they still look like Teddy Bears. So cute all the time.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to touch the butt.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> I want to touch the butt.


Ha Ha That is funny. It is a cute little thing.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such cuteness!!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

She is so fuzzy and adorable!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Awww, so adorable! I knew Moose when he was a puppy but he looked more like Carsten than Greta. She's poofier . Do you think it's because she's so young, and she'll be less poofy in 2 weeks, or do you think she's just plain poofier in general?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it is so cruel torture Carsten  [Plush toys aren't supposed to walk around.] I think adult males don't know what to make of puppies that smell so different. I imagine that he'll relax and start pushing her over ... and she'll fuss and bark at him.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Willowy I think that she will smooth out a bit. Many puppies have that fuzzy hair. Carsten was pretty slick right away but I have had a few that were real fuzzy and then smoothed out. I think the fuzzy puppy hair is pretty cute. They are supposed to have a thick double coat so.... I will be fine. 

I think Carsten is in trouble if he doesn't man up and correct her behavior soon. She has a LOT of attitude and she WILL take over if given half a chance. You should hear her mean growl. ha ha A little hard to take her seriously when she is only up to my ankles but when I try to redirect her and she gets mad she will growl and snap her jaws at me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My personal experience is that female Rotts are way bossier than the boys. Poor Carsten!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Willowy said:


> My personal experience is that female Rotts are way bossier than the boys. Poor Carsten!



That is my experience over the past 36+ years of owning Rotties as well. It is funny though how often I hear people say "Get a female, they are easier then males." You know the people are basing that on size more then anything. Females tend to challenge but...I love them. They are cheeky and smart. They challenge you and make you work for things. I love a dog with a sense of humor and I am hopeful that this one will have that. Carsten is awesome, gentle, chill but he is very serious as well.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Its not just males. Josefina didnt want anything to do with Lincoln for like a month when he came here LOL ... not until he got a little bigger and was more like a dog than a moving stuffie, then she started willingly interacting with him LOL.

Of course, she treats small dogs like this, too so maybe it is the small thing, it does make for some cute pictures, though!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Greta just wanted to wave "Hello" to everyone tonight. She is currently on a Z O O M fest around the house. She has mastered the "Grab and dash" with any shoes, or other items around the house. Half of them weigh more then her but she takes anything on. Also, the crate is her toy chest and she wasn't satisfied with the 50 or so toys in the living room so she went in for some extras. She can get in and out of that big crate already. She is an impressive little dog. I hope all this determination doesn't bite me in the rear later. ha ha


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Just shut her up in that little crate and ship her to me~


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I just can't even. 

I showed this to my fiancé (he's dying for a rotti pup) and he can't even either. She is. So. Cute. Gosh.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sooo cute. I think Rottie puppies are probably one of the cutest puppies ever... ugh Greta is adorable <3


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh is that a shipping crate? Carsten is having her shipped out? He can put my address on it!  

So very cute. The heart butt is so darn cute.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha Ha Thanks everyone that is actually just a crate I keep her toys in. She won't be going anywhere soon. At least not if I keep my eyes on Carsten. He might still be wanting to ship her off somewhere. He is starting to allow her near him and last night for a brief moment, he played so...progress.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha Thanks everyone that is actually just a crate I keep her toys in. She won't be going anywhere soon. At least not if I keep my eyes on Carsten. He might still be wanting to ship her off somewhere. He is starting to allow her near him and last night for a brief moment, he played so...progress.


He will come around ... Josefina was convinced that Lincoln was the spawn of the devil himself for like over a month LOL


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously, I really think Rotties have to be some of my favorite puppies. Beyond cuteness. 

Jackson took about a week to warm up to Lola, and now they're pretty bonded. I kind of thought it would be instant too since Jackson likes puppies usually, as well as other dogs, but it took a good week for them to really play at ALL.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE THIS PUPPY!!! She is already going outside to potty most of the time, though she can't get up and down the stairs to go in and out by herself yet. She plays hard and then is willing to settle down for a nap in her crate. She is a go getter for sure. A little progress is happening between her and Carsten, not because Carsten wants to give in but because Greta is relentless. She won't take NO for an answer and though that is funny as heck now...I am a little worried about her as she gets older. ha ha

Poor guy is laying there minding his own business and she will go up to him and just be like..."HI"


AND Mom is quick with the camera before he splits.


Greta says "just because there is moisture on the edge of the leather couch, doesn't mean I was gnawing on it and you can't prove I was.



And then a couple "AWW" for today


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness she is SO CUTE!! Carsten still looks like he's begging you to return her and Greta looks like she's saying "NOPE! You're stuck with me now so you may as well get used to me!"


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

She is one gorgeous pup.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think she is cute too. She is very full of herself. Intelligent, confident and cute with a great sense of humor. What can go wrong? ha ha


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Haha we'll remind you of this when she enters her teenage phase


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Question  was Carsten always that dark (not the black part, the tan part) the tan just seems so dark, is it something that is always like that or does it darken as they age?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> Question  was Carsten always that dark (not the black part, the tan part) the tan just seems so dark, is it something that is always like that or does it darken as they age?




Carsten the day I brought him home.

He is very dark. Just depends on bloodlines. She is from a totally different family line

as opposed to Greta


She has a lot MORE color then he had. And notice how petite she is her little tiny feet.

speaking of feet. How cute is this? Her foot vs. Carstens NOW


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Inga said:


> Carsten the day I brought him home.
> 
> He is very dark. Just depends on bloodlines. She is from a totally different family line


I saw that but then in the next picture he looks lighter so I didn't know if it was just the lighting or not


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> I saw that but then in the next picture he looks lighter so I didn't know if it was just the lighting or not


No, I think that he was a bit darker and he has a lot less of the coloring. I like the darker coloring he has especially his feet. I always thought he had the best feet. ha ha Nice tight round, dark colored feet with very short nails. ha ha

I wouldn't mind if Greta got a little darker She is lighter then I am used to looking at. ha h


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Inga said:


> No, I think that he was a bit darker and he has a lot less of the coloring. I like the darker coloring he has especially his feet. I always thought he had the best feet. ha ha Nice tight round, dark colored feet with very short nails. ha ha
> 
> I wouldn't mind if Greta got a little darker She is lighter then I am used to looking at. ha h


I like Carsten's darker color


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is seriously adorable.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

How did I miss this thread? I seriously need to start frequenting here more again.

She's so adorable. So exicted to see her grow up. I'm sure she'll turn into a handsome dog. 

Do you plan on doing any sports with her? Sorry if I missed anything!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> How did I miss this thread? I seriously need to start frequenting here more again.
> 
> She's so adorable. So exicted to see her grow up. I'm sure she'll turn into a handsome dog.
> 
> Do you plan on doing any sports with her? Sorry if I missed anything!


Obedience to start but my biggest focus is Therapy work. We visit the nursing homes and public libraries and schools for the Read to a dog program. If she can handle that. Time will tell on that one. So far, she is a bit of a spitfire. ha ha


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't take this, you're killing me. lmao


>


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Little wise owl take a look at the edge of the couch where there are some lip prints. No teeth marks yet....lucky thing. She has that look like "that is just circumstantial evidence." 

This morning as Greta was pretending to be a greyhound puppy running through the house chasing an invisible rabbit, Carsten decided to play. It was brief and started out like he was correcting her for her energy level in the house but...one full minute of interaction that he initiated. It did my heart good. I know that soon, or rather, think that soon he will come around. Today I am taking him for a play date with his best friend the Aussie Chihuahua, something mix. They play for hours and I hope he will be able to relax and let go while playing with her. He needs a mental break from being the in home Rottweiler puppy police that he has been.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Inga said:


> as opposed to Greta


LOL wow that puppy has some sass. You're in for trouble  And awww baby nose


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I like Carsten's pawidcure! So nice. That couch picture. Totally missed the wet marks And here I though she looked so innocent in that picture.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

That picture with Carsten looking like "help me" and Greta saying, "Nope, your mine" is to die for. She is just adorable. But I agree with some of the others. Her teenage time is going to be crazy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dear Dog Forum Friends, I am sorry to have to tell you that things have taken a turn for the worse. I came in the living room today to see that Carsten had Greta bound and gagged. 

We know that Carsten's stress all started a week ago when she first got here. I think what pushed him over the edge today was when he was sound asleep on the couch with his hands and feet hanging off in a relaxed position. Greta (the sneaky little brat) jumped up and chewed his foot startling him so much he fell off the couch. That was IT, he had, had it. Then, I was mean and made him pose for this picture.  Then as if it wasn't bad enough, she nipped his ear....this was taken just a second before the nip. OUCH


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Aw she is so adorable! And the relationship between the two of your dogs is priceless, the facial expressions are hilarious!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am surprised not to see both of his front paws tucked up under him. I do notice that the one closet to the lil imp is tucked away from her. poor Carsten. He will end up with pierced ears


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> I am surprised not to see both of his front paws tucked up under him. I do notice that the one closet to the lil imp is tucked away from her. poor Carsten. He will end up with pierced ears



Ha Ha Yeah, we are "working on the relationship" in hopes that there will be one some day. Those darn puppy teeth are making it difficult. Carsten is such a soft soul kind of guy and she is a determined little fart. Her herding instincts seem to be right out in the forefront as well as she is a major heel nipper and stays on her subject until the subject crawls UP out of her reach.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

HAHAAA! Carsten has a "shoot me now" look on his face in the last one


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree - the look on Carsten's face right before Greta nips him in the ear basically says "She's going to do something and you're just standing there WHY!?"


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

She's beautiful - congrats! She sure does seem to show a lot of attitude in her photos. I can only imagine what that would be like in RL.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

melaka said:


> She's beautiful - congrats! She sure does seem to show a lot of attitude in her photos. I can only imagine what that would be like in RL.


Thanks guys!  melaka She has no shortage of attitude. Here is what I walked into the other day. She had been rolling it and chasing it around, then it was quiet so I immediately looked (I was right there) She was standing still like this until I said her name then she followed my voice. Admittedly it was between laughter and me grabbing my camera to quick take a humbling shot of her in her predicament. 





Then from today...she visited my friends mother in the nursing home and when she came home she was pooped.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Such wonderful pictures!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Some size reference pictures. I wish I could have taken a few of these two last week already as I swear this pup is growing so fast you can almost watch it happen. These are horrid pictures because they are not fast friends just yet. So.... Greta is hanging out around the crap that she dragged into the living room and Eleanor as always, is keeping an eye on her. 

She is literally half the size of my cat and my cat isn't HUGE.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

When Greta had that thing on her head, where was Carsten and the Cat? Probably payback on their part! 

That is one thing so sad about puppies, they grow up so fast. Greta sure likes that blue shoe


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> When Greta had that thing on her head, where was Carsten and the Cat? Probably payback on their part!
> 
> That is one thing so sad about puppies, they grow up so fast. Greta sure likes that blue shoe



Oh my goodness, true that. That is my slipper and every time I turn around it is in the living room. I usually keep them at my bedside but...she has a thing for it. She carries it all over the house. I keep bringing it back and closing the door but then I run in from something quick and turn around to come out and she will already be in the living room with my slipper again. She is like a Ninja, in and out without being seen. ha ha 

I agree on them growing up so fast, I can see her growing and although I will not be sad to see the sassy puppy teeth gone, It will be sad to not be able to just scoop her up and love on her like I do now. I think the scooping days will be gone soon.  I am taking quite a few pictures so that I can remember how little and cute she was. Her hair is so soft too.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ahh they are so easy at that age, all they do is eat, potty and sleep LOL


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is not healthy for my rottie want. Not healthy at all.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> This is not healthy for my rottie want. Not healthy at all.


Seriously. My first exposure to a dog was my college roommates rottweiler. Fast forward 20 years later, my (now wife's) brother/family had a rottweiler and I was specifically warned that "he is a jerk detector, he hated my last boyfriend from the beginning and my bf ended up cheating on me". From minute one that dog immediately switched allegiances from her to me, at minute 10 she got seriously pissed and said "uh, hello, Sharif, i'm here, where's my hello". (And I wouldn't put it past my wife to have said yes to the marriage proposal because she was resource-guarding me from him)

I got to be known as the rottweiler king, so to then have an 18# dog as my first dog was an understatement. Its not the right time in our lives for a big dog, but that doesn't mean this thread isn't killing me, gadzooks do I love rotties.

No more rottie pics! (okay, maybe just one more. Preferably with a ball. Or maybe playing tug-of-war. aCk! nO! Yes! No!)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MRVivekB said:


> Seriously. My first exposure to a dog was my college roommates rottweiler. Fast forward 20 years later, my (now wife's) brother/family had a rottweiler and I was specifically warned that "he is a jerk detector, he hated my last boyfriend from the beginning and my bf ended up cheating on me". From minute one that dog immediately switched allegiances from her to me, at minute 10 she got seriously pissed and said "uh, hello, Sharif, i'm here, where's my hello". (And I wouldn't put it past my wife to have said yes to the marriage proposal because she was resource-guarding me from him)
> 
> I got to be known as the rottweiler king, so to then have an 18# dog as my first dog was an understatement. Its not the right time in our lives for a big dog, but that doesn't mean this thread isn't killing me, gadzooks do I love rotties.
> 
> No more rottie pics! (okay, maybe just one more. Preferably with a ball. Or maybe playing tug-of-war. aCk! nO! Yes! No!)


How about just a cute little butt shot? No harm in that, right?


or maybe just a dragging a toy past her brother in hopes he will want to play


How about an adult male Rottie being taken down by a killer ball of fuzz?


One more of puppy eyes, because a person can never get too many puppy eyes.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such cuteness! I should show my SO this thread - his first dog is going to be a Rottie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

missc89 said:


> Such cuteness! I should show my SO this thread - his first dog is going to be a Rottie



Well tell him to be careful because what usually happens when your first dog is a Rottie, is your last dog is a Rottie too. That said, all the dogs in between tend to be Rotties too. 36+ years with Rotties and counting. AND they are like potato chips, you can't have just one.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Inga said:


> Well tell him to be careful because what usually happens when your first dog is a Rottie, is your last dog is a Rottie too. That said, all the dogs in between tend to be Rotties too. 36+ years with Rotties and counting. AND they are like potato chips, you can't have just one.


Haha I believe it. I've got this huge list of all of the different types of breeds I want to get, but I have a feeling I'm eventually going to find one thats just so me that I won't go for anything else.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

ok i'll make you a deal. You move next door to me, it'll be 65-70 degrees for the foreseeable future so you'll be happy. And I won't have to resort to coming over in the dark of night to play with Greta, so i'll be happy. Such awesome. Much jealousy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MRVivekB said:


> ok i'll make you a deal. You move next door to me, it'll be 65-70 degrees for the foreseeable future so you'll be happy. And I won't have to resort to coming over in the dark of night to play with Greta, so i'll be happy. Such awesome. Much jealousy.


 WOW That weather sounds great I will be right over. That said, you can certainly come and play with Greta in the middle of the night as it would make her sleep better when you are all done. I suspect that your play dates will be kept short. At least until her adult teeth come in. Those little needle teeth are not so pleasant and she really enjoys using them.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I can almost smell the puppy breath. I can't believe how tiny she is. Rotties pups steal my heart! Congrats. She is truly perfect!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

d_ray said:


> I can almost smell the puppy breath. I can't believe how tiny she is. Rotties pups steal my heart! Congrats. She is truly perfect!



I believe you can. I seem to be able to smell her breath all over my house and I have never been a fan of puppy breath. It actually makes me sick to my stomach. I am always surprised when people say they like that smell. I have a friend who always says she wishes she could bottle that smell. I just do not get it. Thanks for the "She is truly perfect" too. I agree, she is pretty darn cute and sweet. She is equally naughty, messy and smelly ha ha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwww I can't get enough of her. She's seriously the cutest little bear cub I've ever seen! I showed SO this thread and he said he wanted a Rott. Lol they must have some kind of guy magnetism.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Awwwww I can't get enough of her. She's seriously the cutest little bear cub I've ever seen! I showed SO this thread and he said he wanted a Rott. Lol they must have some kind of guy magnetism.


Ha Ha Unless you are a single woman, then they tend to scare the heck out of men. ha ha

They really are amazing dogs. I truly feel blessed that I was able to find the right breed for me. I think more often people who either lose interest in dogs or are not in love with their dogs, have simply chose the wrong breed for them. I know that Rotties are the right breed for me because to me, all other breeds pale in comparison. That is not to say that I do not love and appreciate many other breeds because I do...but whenever it come time to bring one into my home it is a Rottweiler. 
I love their looks yes, but it is such a small part of what I love about them. They are also, brave, strong, gentle, forgiving dogs with a wonderful sense of humor.



Puppy play bow.... being ignored by big brother, as usual


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha Unless you are a single woman, then they tend to scare the heck out of men. ha ha


Definitely makes single women feel a lot safer though!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

missc89 said:


> Definitely makes single women feel a lot safer though!


Ha Ha Oh yeah. There have been a few times where I was so thankful for their reputation.

Hi everybody, It's ME, Greta....again.


I have been practicing my mountain climbing 
Sometimes the mountain doesn't appreciate it.


I have been trying to bond with my brother over our common interests.
"Phew! and mom said I had puppy breath"


Comparing our teeth


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am pooped out from all that work. Have a good night, all.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I can see big brother Carsten has gotten over his fear of the lil bear cub. I am sure they are both testing vocal chords at the same time too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> I can see big brother Carsten has gotten over his fear of the lil bear cub. I am sure they are both testing vocal chords at the same time too.



There is some growling going on for sure. ha ha Her growl is fierce sounding while his is just comical. He still prefers to not be around her at all but sometimes he gives in and plays for a little while. He will like her much better once her puppy teeth are gone and his jewels and ankles are safe from those nasty needle teeth.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol love the one where she's looking into Carsten's mouth. She could fit her head in there!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Too cute! She has very intelligent eyes. I love looking through the pics and seeing how he has gone from afraid of her, to finally accepting her adorableness . Rottie puppies are some of the cutest puppies. I love that little round butt lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you both. 

Today was the very first day that Carsten really got into the play. They played none stop for 15 minutes and he walked away while she stopped for a drink and then he went back for more without being prompted to do so.  Yeah, now he can help wear her out. She is napping now. 

Greta has not been feeling well the past few days. Diarrhea and vomiting. Took her in to the vet, had a fecal check and it was determined she is just a garbage scow and all the dirt and crud she picks up to eat has her tummy inflamed. Gave her Metronidazole and though it helped she spit up this morning and then had a huge diarrhea later. 

She seems to be energetic enough however and had the energy to bother the cat (Eleanor) who gave her a good beat down to teach her proper puppy etiquette. 




Eleanor says "You better run...BRAT!"


To which Greta says "Fine, I will take on bigger prey."


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope lil miss garbage hound Greta gets to feeling better. The cat's name for Greta might just be Pita. Your story pictures are great and always seems to get a little chuckle.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Inga said:


>


Haha priceless!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> I hope lil miss garbage hound Greta gets to feeling better. The cat's name for Greta might just be Pita. Your story pictures are great and always seems to get a little chuckle.


Thanks. She makes me laugh every day as well. This little girl has attitude for sure.

Here are a few more you can laugh at. 







Thanks Jade5280 That one cracked me up too. Eleanor is a great cat.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I see lil Greta has been watching NatGeo again. She is practicing what she saw. 
Her lioness pounce on the Water Buffalo for the kill
The seals even though loud and attack each other with open mouths do little bodily harm to each other
and the monkeys spend most of the day grooming each other.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> I see lil Greta has been watching NatGeo again. She is practicing what she saw.
> Her lioness pounce on the Water Buffalo for the kill
> The seals even though loud and attack each other with open mouths do little bodily harm to each other
> and the monkeys spend most of the day grooming each other.



Ha Ha I almost spit my water all over my computer. You know, I didn't put two and two together but she did just watch an episode of Blue Planet on Netflix before her play session. She must be mimicking the Walruses that were chest butting and maybe the Orca's that were going after the poor little seal pups. Next she is going to be watching something calmer on Tv. 

Poor Carsten has to go in for a neuter surgery on Friday the 13th (of all days) I am sick with worry as he is high risk due to age, family history and ...he has epilepsy. His mom died during her spay.  The only reason I am having it done is because he has an enlarged prostate and they are hopefully fixing him will fix that as well. I sure hope it does. Lord, I am going to need a puppy sitter to keep her away from him for awhile. I pray it doesn't change his wonderful personality either. He is so awesome with everyone and everything. So worried...................


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha I almost spit my water all over my computer. You know, I didn't put two and two together but she did just watch an episode of Blue Planet on Netflix before her play session. She must be mimicking the Walruses that were chest butting and maybe the Orca's that were going after the poor little seal pups. Next she is going to be watching something calmer on Tv.
> 
> Poor Carsten has to go in for a neuter surgery on Friday the 13th (of all days) I am sick with worry as he is high risk due to age, family history and ...he has epilepsy. His mom died during her spay.  The only reason I am having it done is because he has an enlarged prostate and they are hopefully fixing him will fix that as well. I sure hope it does. Lord, I am going to need a puppy sitter to keep her away from him for awhile. I pray it doesn't change his wonderful personality either. He is so awesome with everyone and everything. So worried...................


Sorry did not mean for you to spill water on your computer and possibly ruining it. I would have so many DFers mad at me if they could not see pics of lil Greta.

I hope all goes well for Carsten on Friday. You will have to let us know. How old is he? I hope the neutering does take care of the problem. The dogs I have seen with similar problems did have shrinkage of the prostate after the neuter. Poor Carsten


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Sorry did not mean for you to spill water on your computer and possibly ruining it. I would have so many DFers mad at me if they could not see pics of lil Greta.
> 
> I hope all goes well for Carsten on Friday. You will have to let us know. How old is he? I hope the neutering does take care of the problem. The dogs I have seen with similar problems did have shrinkage of the prostate after the neuter. Poor Carsten



Thank you. He is 7.5 It will be a big change for him.


A couple more Greta and Carsten photos:
"You're going down, buddy"


Oh the humiliation of it all


"OUCH!!! You vicious little brat"


"In the training books it says to ignore bad behavior"


"Crap! That isn't working"


"I have to do something to stop this beast"




"There, I got you now"


"Maybe not"



Puppy? What puppy?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

"I don't see a puppy anywhere"


"Keep quiet and I will let you live"


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

The captions in those last two posts are perfect. They are so entertaining to see together.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

NyxForge said:


> The captions in those last two posts are perfect. They are so entertaining to see together.


Ha Ha Thanks. They are fun together for sure.


"My name is Greta Rose so my godmother bought me a Rose necklace"


"Sometimes looking pretty makes one itchy"


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Your captions are just perfect for the pictures. They are just hysterical together. I'm glad Carsten is learning to deal with that adorable little pest! Good luck to him on his neutering.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww I love these. Carsten is so patient haha. Wow Greta is already catching up to him in size!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Aww I love these. Carsten is so patient haha. Wow Greta is already catching up to him in size!



Thanks I tried to weigh her today she is about 14 lbs. She is certainly growing. One day she looks skinny but is a little taller then next she fills out and looks cute as heck. She looks more like a bear cub every day. ha ha I love seeing her get bigger. This whole puppy thing is sooooooo over rated. ha ha


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Greta is such a littl spitfire!!! And Carsten is just such a good dude. i'll keep him in my thoughts tomorrow, hope all goes perfectly!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Greta sure likes to pick on her big brother. I can not believe how much she already has grown 

Carsten was just showing the Brat that the Dominance Theory was debunked by a paw

You really need to watch what you read and the TV shows you watch. Your two dogs take everything to heart.


I will be thinking about you and Carsten tomorrow.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the thought about Carsten but it is NEXT Friday. Friday the 13th. I will be sick to my stomach until he is home safe. In the meantime, ignorance is bliss for him. He just plays and lives life. Hopefully this surgery will work to give his prostate relief.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha I almost spit my water all over my computer. You know, I didn't put two and two together but she did just watch an episode of Blue Planet on Netflix before her play session. She must be mimicking the Walruses that were chest butting and maybe the Orca's that were going after the poor little seal pups. Next she is going to be watching something calmer on Tv.
> 
> Poor Carsten has to go in for a neuter surgery on Friday the 13th (of all days) I am sick with worry as he is high risk due to age, family history and ...he has epilepsy. His mom died during her spay.  The only reason I am having it done is because he has an enlarged prostate and they are hopefully fixing him will fix that as well. I sure hope it does. Lord, I am going to need a puppy sitter to keep her away from him for awhile. I pray it doesn't change his wonderful personality either. He is so awesome with everyone and everything. So worried...................


he is in my thoughts, sending vibes your way.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten made it through his surgery without issue. Thank God. He is actually doing remarkably well all things considered. My new challenge is of course, keeping puppy teeth OFF the sore parts. Hope he heels fast. 


Updated pictures of Miss Greta Rose to show off her growth. 
So just a reminder of size from the day she came home. Friday the 13th

Exactly 4 weeks later
"I can't fit in the treasure chest anymore mom"


And a couple others just because I think she is so cute











And a blast from the past
"KEEP THIS AWAY FROM MY BOY PARTS!!"


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG she has grown so much!!! And i am with you, I LOVE it when they grow up LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG she has grown so much!!! And i am with you, I LOVE it when they grow up LOL



Ha Ha me too. I wish I could bring little puppy back from time to time for just an hour or so but....then pop her back to young adult already trained with adult teeth that she doesn't use for anything other then food and chew bones.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so glad Carsten made it thru surgery. I see the little Pita has grown so much. She will be the one carrying the chest instead of fitting into it. Big changes in her muzzle. She also seems to be changing colors. Your pictures of her make her look so angelic.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> I am so glad Carsten made it thru surgery. I see the little Pita has grown so much. She will be the one carrying the chest instead of fitting into it. Big changes in her muzzle. She also seems to be changing colors. Your pictures of her make her look so angelic.


Thanks. I was truly worried about Carsten but he is doing well, all things considered. 

Angelic? Ha Ha Ha She is many things but....naughty seems to head the list. Honestly she is a great little puppy. I just find myself asking "what was I thinking?" ha ha She is a puppy after all.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad Carsten is feeling well. Jeez Greta is growing too fast! Love her button nose.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I honestly think Rott puppies are the cutest that exist. I also have a HUGE crush on the breed. I'm the absolute wrong owner for them, but I love looking at pictures and following along, and Greta just makes me melt.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

CptJack said:


> I honestly think Rott puppies are the cutest that exist. I also have a HUGE crush on the breed. I'm the absolute wrong owner for them, but I love looking at pictures and following along, and Greta just makes me melt.



Well, too bad you don't live close by, you could visit and get your Rottweiler fix without having to have them around all the time. I am sure that both of mine would be thrilled with a visit from a Rottie lover. 

These last pics were taken on her 10 week birthday. 


She is about 17 lbs now. Amazing, just amazing. I swear I can see her growing.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday lil Greta! She is getting some legs on her


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Happy Birthday lil Greta! She is getting some legs on her


 It is funny because that is where I am noticing her weight gain as well 
She is still short but she is filling out and her body is getting longer, legs much thicker. Maybe she is part wiener dog? ha ha


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I want one!!!!

She is just so adorable!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandakat said:


> I want one!!!!
> 
> She is just so adorable!



You can come snuggle with shark tooth any time you want. Just watch your lips as you go in for a kiss as she is fast and tends to get you with the shark teeth. ha ha


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Inga said:


> You can come snuggle with shark tooth any time you want. Just watch your lips as you go in for a kiss as she is fast and tends to get you with the shark teeth. ha ha


Positive outlook. You are getting your pouty lip look for free. Actresses pay big bucks for the swollen lip look.

Sssshhhhh what's that noise? Oh that is just Greta growing again.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

luv mi pets said:


> Positive outlook. You are getting your pouty lip look for free. Actresses pay big bucks for the swollen lip look.


Ahahahahahaha!!! Inga could market Greta as the "natural way to get that collagen look" and make millions!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha Ha You two are hilarious. Yeah, they pay for that look but....in MOST cases it is more of an even PLUMP then what I get with the little piercer. Carsten's poor freshly neutered....private region is on attack all the time I have to literally walk him through a room for fear of an attack by the tiny land shark. She is darn lucky she is cute. 


Anyone want to borrow a Rottie pup for a few days?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha You two are hilarious. Yeah, they pay for that look but....in MOST cases it is more of an even PLUMP then what I get with the little piercer. Carsten's poor freshly neutered....private region is on attack all the time I have to literally walk him through a room for fear of an attack by the tiny land shark. She is darn lucky she is cute.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to borrow a Rottie pup for a few days?


I do I do I do!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Inga said:


> Anyone want to borrow a Rottie pup for a few days?


ON MY WAY! 

Maybe you should buy Carsten a sports cup to protect that region for him. Greta just wants to know why you spent the big bucks on the neuter when she could have done it for free.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Come get me, I am ready for a visit

Love, Greta Rose


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

luv mi pets said:


> ON MY WAY!
> 
> Maybe you should buy Carsten a sports cup to protect that region for him. Greta just wants to know why you spent the big bucks on the neuter when she could have done it for free.


First, you're going to have to fight me for Greta.

Second, that is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It is bizarre how much they change from day to day. Today her ears look like they are set on too high and she looks like her legs are too long. By tomorrow or the next day she will fill out again. Just amazing.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, puppies are like kids playing with playdoh. Sometimes stretched too much this way or that way and sometimes just right. No matter what Greta turns out to look like she will have a mum who loves her very much. As far as the big brother loving her, we will just have to wait and see on that one. She is one nice looking Rottweiler pup.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

We call those "stretching days" and "growing days" around here, aheh.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think she stretched even more while I was at work today I came home and I think she is a half inch taller then when I left. ha ha She looks skinny but her ears are setting on her head better today. If only I could have a video camera on her all the time we could put it on high speed and we could watch her grow. It is so funny how those "stretching days" work. ha ha 

I was going to say that I could use a stretching day but then I rethought it as in order to stretch enough to fill out the current weight, I would be taller than I would like. ha ha

Luv Mi Pets I am pretty sure that Carsten will mostly love her. He plays with her on his own now. He just likes to be able to get away from her so he can relax in peace from time to time I feel the same.. She has had to go in her room a few times just to give Carsten and I a mental break. Rather, a break from those teeth. YOu should see my arm. I look like I have scabies but I just have a Rottie pup with shark teeth.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's what you need: http://leerburg.com/level2synthetic.htm

It's a puppy sleeve for schutzhund training. LOL


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Inga said:


> Luv Mi Pets She has had to go in her room a few times just to give Carsten and I a mental break. Rather, a break from those teeth. YOu should see my arm. I look like I have scabies but I just have a Rottie pup with shark teeth.


hopefully if you get pulled over those marks on your arm will not raise their suspicion they will never believe you if you show them a picture of that angelic beautiful rott puppy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandakat said:


> Here's what you need: http://leerburg.com/level2synthetic.htm
> 
> It's a puppy sleeve for schutzhund training. LOL


Oh my gosh, YES. I need to order two of those so I am fully covered. Scratch that, I need 6 of them.. 2 for me and 4 for carsten and...as suggested above, a sport cup for him as well. Oh how my neighbors would laugh seeing us out seeing with our angelic puppy then. ha ha


Luv Mi Pets I am afraid they would think I was a freaky drug addict but....there are too many bite marks for even that. 

https://www.facebook.com/wilottery/app_629714627080217

I posted a photo of Greta on there and am hoping all of you will vote for her on March 30th. She will need all the help she can get...lot of competition. If you look at the photos, you will see not everyone is following the rules. IF you hit SHARE now to get more votes on facebook that would be great as well.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

In doggy jail for unstuffing the stuffies NOTE the evidence still hanging off her face. She would lead you to believe that it just stuck there by itself.




Chewing on sticks? What sticks? I wouldn't do that, mom.


"I wasn't even thinking about crawling under the snow fence again"


caught in a truly innocent moment


Note Carstens enthusiasm with her joining his sunbathing session


Who ripped the rubber chicken apart? Hm, I wonder?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Her face in the first one looks like "You'll never be able to keep me in jail, Copper!"

She is the cutest littel Mayhem Maker ever.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandakat said:


> Her face in the first one looks like "You'll never be able to keep me in jail, Copper!"
> 
> She is the cutest littel Mayhem Maker ever.



Thanks Mayhem maker? Yup that sums it up.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh My! she did another growth spurt! Carsten is looking good. He is healing from his surgery okay? 

Greta is so freaking cute. Your pictures of her are amazing! She is so expressive with her facial features. The truly innocent picture is a fake. You can see and hear those brain gears going, trying to figure out what she can get into next.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Oh My! she did another growth spurt! Carsten is looking good. He is healing from his surgery okay?
> 
> Greta is so freaking cute. Your pictures of her are amazing! She is so expressive with her facial features. The truly innocent picture is a fake. You can see and hear those brain gears going, trying to figure out what she can get into next.



LOL No doubt you are right about the fake innocent picture. Carsten is doing well after his surgery, thanks for asking. He is getting back to normal and playing with Greta again.
Yesterday they spent a bit more time outside (actually in and out, in and out as it was a bit cool yet) Late afternoon I heard Greta snuffling and then she sneezed and out came some yucky yellow slime She is getting stuffy and her nose has a bit of discharge so... off to the vet again this afternoon unless she makes a miraculous recovery.. Chances are she snuffled up some leaf debri and has an irritation in the nasal passage. She is eating and drinking and wrestling with her brother as normal so I am not freaked yet.

A couple more growth pictures. NOTICE the feet ha ha




and "I am so worn out from all the growing"


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So good news. Miss Greta Rose is on antibiotics for her snotty nose. No fever or any other symptoms so... good news there. Also she is eating and drinking and chewing like normal so other then the snotty yellow crap, she is all good.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Well that is good news for the lil Greta. I am glad to hear that all she has is a snotty nose. Typical kid. Change of the seasons and she ends up with a snotty runny nose. 
Very nice pawdicure on her paws. 

on the picture with her legs stretched out. Just exactly what did you do? She looks totally disgusted and acting like Fine is this what YOU want? Hmmppff! 


What a silly character.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Well that is good news for the lil Greta. I am glad to hear that all she has is a snotty nose. Typical kid. Change of the seasons and she ends up with a snotty runny nose.
> Very nice pawdicure on her paws.
> 
> on the picture with her legs stretched out. Just exactly what did you do? She looks totally disgusted and acting like Fine is this what YOU want? Hmmppff!
> ...


Ha Ha My friends make fun of me because I like SHORT nails on dogs. I hate it when people let their dogs nails get really long, it creeps me out. I keep all my dogs nails short. Dremel is a dog owners best friend. Well, not best but it is a good tool in the toolbox and used frequently in this house. 

I think in that shot she was falling asleep. She is a good model but starts out active and ends up sleepy. ha ha

I think her nose is likely full of last years leaf debris and dead grass. She is like a tiny Rottie vacuum snuffling up everything in her way. I wouldn't be surprised if she has a dead leaf bit stuck in there or a stick. Her nose already seems better after only 2 doses of meds. She is running a bit more clear but sneezed out some yuck this morning. Now she is resting in her big girl kennel.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So for anyone wondering if Greta is actually growing....here are a few comparison shots.
From a couple of weeks back


and from today


A couple more from today


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

So adorable! Even Carsten looks a little more tolerant of her now lol


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

She is too cute. This thread is really making me miss having a Rottweiler.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

missc89 said:


> So adorable! Even Carsten looks a little more tolerant of her now lol


Yes he is. I don't think he is ready to say he "likes" her but he plays with her from time to time and doesn't jump and run every time she approaches.



bowie said:


> She is too cute. This thread is really making me miss having a Rottweiler.


Well you know there is something you can do about that.  Sorry but I am a hopeless enabler.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Inga said:


> Well you know there is something you can do about that.  Sorry but I am a hopeless enabler.


Oh man, give me 15 or so years and then we'll see. In the meantime I'll just admire Greta and Carsten from here


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like the pink back ground It really looks good behind the lil Miss Greta Rose She is getting super paws.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is getting so big!

I love Carsten's "why me" face. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

bowie said:


> Oh man, give me 15 or so years and then we'll see. In the meantime I'll just admire Greta and Carsten from here


Well I will post extra pictures to help you through the next 15 or so years. 



luv mi pets said:


> I really like the pink back ground It really looks good behind the lil Miss Greta Rose She is getting super paws.


Thanks I was not sure if I liked that background or not but I think they look pretty good in front of it. It bounces light better then the dark ones so a quick set up.



Sandakat said:


> She is getting so big!
> 
> I love Carsten's "why me" face. LOL


Ha Ha Carsten can be mopey dopey and I don't think he minds the photos so much as having to stay still by sharktooth. ha ha She can go from zero to bloody cheeks in seconds.




Our first....sort of family picture. The fat cat photo bomber strikes again.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Bahahaha the photo bomber butt cat strikes again. 


nice pictures as always thanks for posting such nice pictures


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Bahahaha the photo bomber butt cat strikes again.
> 
> 
> nice pictures as always thanks for posting such nice pictures


She is consistent for sure. I have a photo shoot scheduled with a not so nice bull terrier so I will have to make sure she is put away and locked in tight when that dog is here. Here is a better shot of photo bomber


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my <3 <3 so adorable!
And that last pic is just lol! Cute!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

bowie said:


> Oh man, give me 15 or so years and then we'll see. In the meantime I'll just admire Greta and Carsten from here


That's what people kept telling me, too (how it had been over 5 years since we had a puppy around and how great MAS were) and now I have one lol. It wasn't the easiest journey to him but I am glad I pushed through all the hardships, or I wouldn't have my boy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Your cat is gorgeous! Her eye colors are to die for. 

On no Carsten is going to have girl cooties.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Your cat is gorgeous! Her eye colors are to die for.
> 
> On no Carsten is going to have girl cooties.


Thank you. I love my kitty too. She is a very old lady but I think she is still lovely. She really is holding her own against this puppy. Greta likes to run into her and SNIFF her a lot harder then she would like to be sniffed but so far, she holds her own. This is what I like to see because otherwise puppy learns to chase small critters. 

Carsten doesn't mind girl cooties, I think he is mostly concerned about the girl bites that come his way from Greta.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay just another reason to envy you. Gorgeous kitty. I have to hide this thread from my husband. He wants a Rott and Gretta is a constant tease.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow - Miss kitty is stunning! She's so beautiful she almost looks like a water-color painting!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Greta just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Well I will post extra pictures to help you through the next 15 or so years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh, cat photo bomb  and WOW she is HUGE now! And it also seems that Carsten is liking her a bit more


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Uh oh, cat photo bomb  and WOW she is HUGE now! And it also seems that Carsten is liking her a bit more



He never seeks her out to play but will play readily when she comes to him. Sometimes when he is sleeping he will try to squeeze his eyes shut and ignore but since she never goes away, he will give in and play for awhile. I need to get some updated photos here soon as she is tall and thin. To me, she looks like a Doberman now. She needs to fill out, she looks like she could tip over. ha ha She is still very cute. Her face is adorable...but I know that I am partial.

Add, quick snap shot of their bums as they eat.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

No Butts about it your dogs are so cute. even from the backside.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> No Butts about it your dogs are so cute. even from the backside.


Ha Ha Thanks I think so too but we know that I am partial. Here are a few snapshots from today. It was Greta's big adventure. First time to the woods. It is sad, this place used to be so thick with trees and a a big tornado went through about a year ago and took 75% of the trees down. Greta and Carsten LOVED it...as did I. 





"Come on grandma, Carsten is getting away on us."




"Thanks for coming back Carsten, I get worried without you."


"These big rocks are not easy to walk on"


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

"I am just going to rest here for a second while I chew this stick"






"I am POOPED OUT!!"

Nighty Night


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

They make a great pair. Love the captions. Looks like a great place to walk dogs too.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Some more awesome shots. Yes, I can see how the trees were damaged that it was done by high winds. It is a beautiful place. Carsten looks like he is doing really great post op. He is an impressive looking dog and I would not want to cross him on a bad day. Greta is such a character. Her face is expressive


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> They make a great pair. Love the captions. Looks like a great place to walk dogs too.


Thank you. It is a fantastic place to walk the dogs. They love it there. I have been taking my dogs to these woods for years. It is so sad to see how much damage the tornado did but...there is still great beauty there as well. To bad it was so gloomy today. 



luv mi pets said:


> Some more awesome shots. Yes, I can see how the trees were damaged that it was done by high winds. It is a beautiful place. Carsten looks like he is doing really great post op. He is an impressive looking dog and I would not want to cross him on a bad day. Greta is such a character. Her face is expressive


Carsten is doing great. He is such an easy going guy but he LOVES to walk/run in the woods. He loves adventures as long as his mama is along. He is a handsome dog and is a teddy bear at all times unless his house or his mama are being threatened, then he is a different dog. One that I wouldn't want to go up against. It has always amazed me about this breed how soft they can be one minute, how protective the next and then right back to soft when the threat has passed. He certainly makes me feel more comfortable being out in the woods or streets for that matter. ha ha I wonder if he would protect his sister yet? I kind of doubt it. ha ha


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Puppy in the BIG woods


Watch over me while I rest, Carsten


Is there time for a quick snack?


So Sleepy


Artsy Fartsy


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Inga said:


>


I love these  they look very nice and fancy


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> I love these  they look very nice and fancy



Thank you. Sometimes it is just fun to fool around with something new.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Another busy day of hiking, Rock climbing and ...checking out the river. Not ready to take a dip yet. Not bad for a 14 week old puppy though. She sleeps very well when she comes home.

















Wish every day was a lovely as today. So much fun and beauty. Have a great night, all.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG did you have a stand in for Greta. In some pictures she looks so much bigger. Hard to tell she is not an adult. Beautiful place to go hiking about.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> OMG did you have a stand in for Greta. In some pictures she looks so much bigger. Hard to tell she is not an adult. Beautiful place to go hiking about.


It's funny. Last night she filled out. Yesterday, she looked skinny and lanky, today she seems to have filled out quite a bit. Tomorrow, she will likely be taller and thin again. ha ha Pictures just need to be taken at the right angle to make her look bigger, or...smaller . I think her face is so cute and very puppy yet. Can you tell that I am trying hard to take a lot of photos of her while she is little.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

You take the most beautiful pictures. Of course, the fact the you have such gorgeous dogs doesn't hurt...

BTW, you are not helping my puppy fever!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! You & Keechak sure know how to photograph dogs.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandakat said:


> You take the most beautiful pictures. Of course, the fact the you have such gorgeous dogs doesn't hurt...
> 
> BTW, you are not helping my puppy fever!




That one should help He did that shortly before I was going to put him in the car. Think of those things and the thought of adding a dog will not be so positive. I will get pictures of the hole that Greta dug under the fence later to re-enforce it. ha ha




InkedMarie said:


> Wonderful pictures! You & Keechak sure know how to photograph dogs.


Well, we both get a lot of practice.  


We will be leaving for the vet in about a half hour for another shot. Will get a weight on Greta at the point. It just cracks me up how much she grows over night. Seriously, goes in the kennel tall and lanky and comes out all filled out. WOW!!! I think that is what has been happening to me these past few years. Way too much filling out while I sleep. ha ha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures! Love your two


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> Little Puppy in the BIG woods
> 
> 
> Watch over me while I rest, Carsten
> ...


LOL carsten's expression is kind of like "Aww come on, mom, why cant we just ... leave her in the woods?" LOL (kidding of course). Carsten looks great and Gretta is coming along awesome!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL carsten's expression is kind of like "Aww come on, mom, why cant we just ... leave her in the woods?" LOL (kidding of course). Carsten looks great and Gretta is coming along awesome!


I think that he still has those thoughts. She lost her first tooth today...no doubt in his ear from the heavy duty chewing she does on it. It was a tiny little front tooth. I took her to the vet for her shot today and she was 31 lbs exactly She is getting big fast.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> I think that he still has those thoughts. She lost her first tooth today...no doubt in his ear from the heavy duty chewing she does on it. It was a tiny little front tooth. I took her to the vet for her shot today and she was 31 lbs exactly She is getting big fast.


LOL Josefina has those thoughts, she goes to work with my OH and when she gets back and Lincoln is there she has this look like "Oh crap he is still here?" she would be perfectly happy being an only dog I think, but she is still very patient LOL.

I wish we lived closer so I could have you take some pics for me, I would pay ... because seriously, you take the most awesome pics.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

That first picture of her chewing on the stick is ADORABLE


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL Josefina has those thoughts, she goes to work with my OH and when she gets back and Lincoln is there she has this look like "Oh crap he is still here?" she would be perfectly happy being an only dog I think, but she is still very patient LOL.
> 
> I wish we lived closer so I could have you take some pics for me, I would pay ... because seriously, you take the most awesome pics.


I wish you lived closer too as I would be more then willing to do some photos for you. Plus....walking/hiking partner and Carsten enjoys friends that have adult teeth and don't use them too much. ha ha



Jen2010 said:


> That first picture of her chewing on the stick is ADORABLE



Thanks. She has such a cute little face. It is sad how fast she is growing up. Well, partly sad, part of me is happy. 

This one, oddly enough, is my favorite of the day.


I don't know why. I think it just reminds me of a painting I have seen when I was growing up. It just has sort of an enchanted feel to me, because of that old painting.


Second fave from this week.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Inga said:


> I wish you lived closer too as I would be more then willing to do some photos for you. Plus....walking/hiking partner and Carsten enjoys friends that have adult teeth and don't use them too much. ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my dogs are herders so I can't guarantee they won't use their teeth, but lincoln has great bite inhibition, much better than Josefina, who was an orphan and never learned it lol ... at least not with dogs. But she does get on well with male dogs and puppies and she loves tall, dark and handsome guys like Carsten


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Well my dogs are herders so I can't guarantee they won't use their teeth, but lincoln has great bite inhibition, much better than Josefina, who was an orphan and never learned it lol ... at least not with dogs. But she does get on well with male dogs and puppies and she loves tall, dark and handsome guys like Carsten



Well Carsten IS used to teeth and sadly, it seem to be his lot in life to be a chew toy.  Poor, Poor Carsten. 

Cardie says "Why me, lord?"


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Well You can tell Carsten that Lincoln has good bite inhibition and has lost all his needle teeth LOL, and Josefina LOVES dark, handsome men so I think he would be fine


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Greta goes to play with her friends once a week. Several of them were not able to come this week so it was much quieter. This was taken after a good 1/2 hour or more of rough housing.. Things were winding down. http://vid619.photobucket.com/albums/tt271/EllieMay1968/H90A0846_zpsy8mx7emv.mp4

You can see that Greta has some tail envy going on. She uses that poor Cattle dogs tail pretty often. He can get rough with is friends and she is like the fun police. She will go grab him by his tail and drag him off the other dogs.. ha ha


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

And this is a large part of the reason this puppy is getting to be a brat. Her brother allows it. She is like the bratty kid who comes and takes toys from his/her siblings just because they know they can. Carsten is such a sweet boy and he allows it. I keep telling him that his kindness will backfire on him. His poor ankles are bloody, scabby messes from her chewing on him but he just tried to redirect her by getting a toy and encouraging her to play with the toy instead of biting him. 
http://vid619.photobucket.com/albums/tt271/EllieMay1968/H90A0866_zpstayc0h8x.mp4

And a couple quick snapshots as well. 

Head shot


Big Galoot


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The cat makes its appearance once again! What a photobomber! Greta playing playground police. How funny. That cattle dog better watch out his tail will be docked by Greta.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> The cat makes its appearance once again! What a photobomber! Greta playing playground police. How funny. That cattle dog better watch out his tail will be docked by Greta.


 Cat? I didn't think that Eleanore showed up anywhere on these. They have a soccer ball in the second video.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry from the 15th with the cat. Just saw the photos today. But it would not surprise me to see your cat show up at the puppy play date knowing how your cat operates.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> Sorry from the 15th with the cat. Just saw the photos today. But it would not surprise me to see your cat show up at the puppy play date knowing how your cat operates.


 Ha Ha Too true. Thankfully, she cannot drive. Well, not that she has shown me as of yet.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> The cat makes its appearance once again! What a photobomber! Greta playing playground police. How funny. That cattle dog better watch out his tail will be docked by Greta.



More CAT ha ha


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The saying green with envy comes to mind when I look at your cat's beautiful eyes. They are such a beautiful green that I am envy of her for that. 

The first picture makes me wonder how far away Greta is and is that hiss directed at her?

And cats do that sticking the tongue out so well and I am sure that was dog related too


I notice one thing about the name Greta. I always have to retype it because I keep spelling Great. and I am sure she thinks that is her name. 


Beautiful cat so photogenic


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> The saying green with envy comes to mind when I look at your cat's beautiful eyes. They are such a beautiful green that I am envy of her for that.
> 
> The first picture makes me wonder how far away Greta is and is that hiss directed at her?
> 
> ...


I tend to type great for some reason as well when trying to type Greta. I doubt she thinks "great" is her name as there are others, not as positive as she hears more frequently. Usually when she is digging, chasing the cat, chewing things up etc.... I am not the most patient with that and she has been called a few less then nice things on occasion. ha ha
The pictures of Eleanor the cat were taken as she lay next to me on the couch. She makes funny faces for sure.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I love how after she gets the ball she's like "I only wanted it because you had it >.>"


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, those kitty pictures are beautiful. 
I just put the second one on as my computer wall paper.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> I love how after she gets the ball she's like "I only wanted it because you had it >.>"


Yup that is typical puppy stuff. She rules the house but only because her big brother allows it. He could take her down any time but he is such a love that he allows her all of her poor puppy behavior. 



Wet Beards said:


> Wow, those kitty pictures are beautiful.
> I just put the second one on as my computer wall paper.


That is funny. Glad you like it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A couple new head shots.




When I look at that last one I see how much she looks like her mama





Carsten looks depressed as usual. ha ha Anytime I make him lay down next to her.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg she's huge! Her mom is gorgeous!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Omg she's huge! Her mom is gorgeous!


Thank you I think so as well Greta is a lovely mix of the two....here is her daddy


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The sire and dam are beautiful ! Your pup is adorable too, i am not use to seeing docked dogs out of natural parents lol


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is simply stunning.

I have Rotti envy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I think Great Greta looks better than her parents. I think she has a beautiful head on her. I can not believe how big she is getting she does not look so small next to Carsten anymore.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Adjecyca1 said:


> The sire and dam are beautiful ! Your pup is adorable too, i am not use to seeing docked dogs out of natural parents lol


 Both of the parents are imports which is why they were not docked. 


Sandakat said:


> She is simply stunning.
> Thank you, I think she is cute too. She keeps me on my toes for sure. She is a busy puppy.
> I have Rotti envy.


 Well, you know what you can do about that? I can give you some contact names. ha ha


luv mi pets said:


> Oh I think Great Greta looks better than her parents. I think she has a beautiful head on her. I can not believe how big she is getting she does not look so small next to Carsten anymore.


 Thank you. I have mixed feelings about her growth thus far. One one hand it is so sad to see her getting so big already, especially as she was such a cute little pup. On the other hand, I hate puppy teeth, potty training etc..... I am so excited that she lost 4 teeth already and is getting big enough to be able to do things with her. She is nipping a bit less (don't ask Carsten about that) and she is just a lot of fun to play with. She was bumped up to a slightly older puppy obdience class because she already does everything they teach in that class. Last night we went to the older class and found out she already does everything in there as well. We will stay there so we can practice in a group. She needs work on heeling on leash. She gets excited and distracted and will pull on occasion. It is this age where things are starting to get fun. Still wish I could ZAP her back to tiny puppy from time to time for baby snuggles (not the puppy breath) and puppy playtime.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She escaped from my yard once so I got a leash within the 6 foot privacy fence to keep her safe. Even now, this pup finds her way into trouble constantly. 


Never a dull moment, I tell ya.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Somehow, even trapped in the net, she looks defiant. LOL


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sandakat said:


> Somehow, even trapped in the net, she looks defiant. LOL


Right!? It's like "Yeah, I'm in the hammock, what of it?!"

I love her legs - she looks like she's ALL legs!


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Aaaaah so cute!!! I love her face! I used to raise Rotties.... they are great dogs. I'm definitely not used to seeing them with tails though!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandakat said:


> Somehow, even trapped in the net, she looks defiant. LOL


 She is that.


missc89 said:


> Right!? It's like "Yeah, I'm in the hammock, what of it?!"
> She wasn't panicked at all IT was more like "oh, glad you are here, can you help me out?"
> 
> I love her legs - she looks like she's ALL legs!





TGKvr said:


> Aaaaah so cute!!! I love her face! I used to raise Rotties.... they are great dogs. I'm definitely not used to seeing them with tails though!


 Me either, I had exactly one tailed dog in the past 37 years and he ended up needing to be docked as an adult due to all his injuries. 


Tonight she was hanging head down, back legs, hips caught in the netting. I didn't take a second to shoot a picture as I was afraid she would get seriously hurt. She wasn't panicked but she did call out to me so...I helped her and moved the stupid hammock further away hoping she won't be so apt to get caught up in it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Busy day today and i WISH WISH WISH I had video or at least photos from today. Miss Greta Rose, Carsten and I went to a canine fund raiser for a local dog park. It was your typical doggy event, lure coursing, bobbing for Tennis balls, fastest tricks, costume contest etc..... Well, Carsten loves Lure coursing so of course he had a couple runs in that. He also took Miss Greta along and they got to run together. She was cute as could be trying to keep up and then finally sitting in middle waiting for him to stop. It was a great day, lot of socializing and fun. She was so good there. She has however, been pretty much passed out since then.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

cutest trouble I've ever seen  .. she is growing up so quickly ...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

PatriciafromCO said:


> cutest trouble I've ever seen  .. she is growing up so quickly ...



Thanks. She really is cute. 

A couple new pics to show just how much she has grown.







Still cute and naughty just a bigger version of it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just thought I would post a couple more photos of Greta. She seems to have slowed down her growth and I wonder if she will be a tiny girl and then all of a sudden she shoots up a bit more. I do not know how much she weighs as it has been at least 3 weeks since I weighed her. She is still a very sweet little girl and quite the social butterfly.




Caving at Maribel


Taking a break along the trail


Funny Face


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

beautiful shots love them all but really like the water capture one. All dogs should have water to play in


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my where did that little puppy go? She is turning into a beautiful dog. your photos really capture them well


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

She's so darned cute. I love her Not Amused expression


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is really starting to grow up. What a beautiful girl. I love the pictures of the two of them together, too.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

As an avid caver, I really love the cave shot! So cute.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She is without a doubt getting big. TGkvr you would love her as a caving partner, she has no fear what so ever in the caves. The one she is pictured in snakes through the rock, gets very narrow and comes out in another area, she went through without issue. I found it amusing that she wouldn't go through an agility tunnel that was L shaped but the cave, no issue at all.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, Greta's growth has slowed way down. I think she is going to be my little pocket Rottie. She is still a tough cookie and finds plenty of trouble to get into each day. Carsten plays with her a lot more now and they have been enjoying trips to beaches, woods, trails etc... They can never get too much of off leash running and playing. Here are a couple up dated photos of Greta and her BIG brother Carsten. 


As you can see, she is getting far more comfortable in the water.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

was wondering how everything was going, Greta is looking as adorable as ever


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

kcomstoc said:


> was wondering how everything was going, Greta is looking as adorable as ever


Thanks She is doing well, staying busy and continues to beat up my dear, ever suffering, Carsten. I wish I could clone Carsten, this boy is PERFECT in temperament with such a gentle nature.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love them! That water looks sooo blue!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is so darn cute!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

She looks wonderful! And you know what....I'm sold on my "petite" boys. They are way more functional and athletic than those monsters that most people have. Bigger isn't always better! Fingers crossed she'll stay petite!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Love them! That water looks sooo blue!


I know, huh? I was just thinking the same thing...looks like pool water!!  

Beautiful dogs and pics, Inga! Greta is gorgeous.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

still a pretty pocket baby... am sure she'll pack a hard punch once she puts on her adult muscle in maturity..    <3 I can stay standing being hit by a good size GSD in the bite suit.. but stick a little Mal on me OMG,,, I better brace cause I am doing down hard lolol lol lol .....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Love them! That water looks sooo blue!


The water is quite blue. My friend is a nature freak and into everything organic. She maintains several large ponds in the area for those who want things "safe and natural" Whatever it is makes the pond blue. Doesn't stain anything or cause any problems for the fish or anyone swimming in it. Dogs LOVE going there...nice sandy beach and fun to swim. 



MrsBoats said:


> She looks wonderful! And you know what....I'm sold on my "petite" boys. They are way more functional and athletic than those monsters that most people have. Bigger isn't always better! Fingers crossed she'll stay petite!


 I have always been a fan of the dogs on the smaller side of the standard....that said, I want one IN the standard and I want one that looks like the breed is supposed to look. I have not lost all hope yet. Carsten is on the small side too and she is tiny compared to him. Whatever she is, I will love her....I already do..  She is Springer Spaniel size right now.


PatriciafromCO said:


> still a pretty pocket baby... am sure she'll pack a hard punch once she puts on her adult muscle in maturity..    <3 I can stay standing being hit by a good size GSD in the bite suit.. but stick a little Mal on me OMG,,, I better brace cause I am doing down hard lolol lol lol .....


 Ha Ha All true.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a sweet face


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful and your pictures always stunning.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have not been on here in a long time. On September 1st I had to have my beautiful boy Carsten put to sleep. To say that I was broken would be an understatement. He was my sweet, gentle, trustworthy puppy boy. I loved him more then I could put into words. I am sharing a few photos from his last photo shoot with Greta. I certainly never thought it would be his last as other then epilepsy and a bit of arthritis, I thought he was in good health. Anyway, here are a few of them together and then a few updated photos of Greta to show how big she is getting. She is 10 months old already and is just a beautiful girl.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Inga, I am so sorry for your loss. Carsten was such a beautiful boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Carsten  I couldn't imagine how hard it was to let him go, Greta is looking so beautiful


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you all. I will miss him every day forever. He was just such a loyal, loving dog. So safe around anyone and anything, even wild animals. Greta misses him too. I try to do play sessions with other dogs as I am now a one dog household (never thought that would happen) and the cat likes her but play is limited. ha ha

Greta is a lovely dog in her own right and as you can see in the photos, she too is quite social. At 10 months and under walking loose leash with a 2 year old through a park. She is a good girl... but I still miss my boy. People who think that a dog is a dog are just so wrong. Each one is loved but each love is different.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry about Carsten. Each one is so special and unique. It never gets easier.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Carsten. He was such a handsome boy!

Greta is growing into such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

aww..such sad news. 
So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

i'm so sorry about Carsten, he was a beautiful boy. Greta is gorgeous!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry to read about Carsten. Greta, the Great, is looking good. Thank you for posting those beautiful pictures.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about Carsten.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Carsten. He was beautiful.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Carsten! From all I've read here about him, he was everything anyone could ask for in a dog. ((((hugs)))) 
Run free, boy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> So sorry to hear about Carsten! From all I've read here about him, he was everything anyone could ask for in a dog. ((((hugs))))
> Run free, boy.


He most certainly was. He was a dog that could be in a crowd of 10,000 people and be safe. Nothing rattled him. He was just such an easy going boy but so loyal to those he loved. He was the California surfer dude of the Rottweiler world. He will be missed forever by me.

I appreciate everyones kind words. It is refreshing to know that there are others who understand the pain. People were I work came up with fantastic comments like "Well, the good news is there are a lot of other dogs out there" and..."you can get a new one to replace him." NOT!!! 

Greta is a fantastic little girl in her own right. She is also pretty chill. I think that he was with her long enough for her to get that. Since he passed however, she is a bit more spooky. I hope that she will get over that in time.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I know how devastating it is to lose a beloved pet. I'm glad that Greta got some time to spend with Carsten and I'm sure she benefited from it, even if she is grieving right now too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

parapluie said:


> I'm so sorry. I know how devastating it is to lose a beloved pet. I'm glad that Greta got some time to spend with Carsten and I'm sure she benefited from it, even if she is grieving right now too.


Thank you. I too think she did benefit from him. IT is hard but is it life....sadly.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Couple of updated photos of Greta. She had her first birthday. That year FLEW by. They just seem to go by faster and faster the older I get.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad to see an update from you! Wow, a year already! She's grown into a beautiful young lady . Happy birthday, Greta!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Glad to see an update from you! Wow, a year already! She's grown into a beautiful young lady . Happy birthday, Greta!



Thanks jade I think she is pretty cute too but then, I know that I am very partial.  We have just been so busy of late. I have a friend in her end stages of life and Greta and I both have been spending a great deal of time with her. She is in hospice now and Greta has to practice being on her best behavior. She is pretty good for such a young lady.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, a year already? Happy birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Wow, a year already? Happy birthday, beautiful girl!


 Thanks InkedMarie, I know right? That time flies so fast. I can't believe it. She is very ready to become a big sister soon.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Inga said:


> Thanks InkedMarie, I know right? That time flies so fast. I can't believe it. She is very ready to become a big sister soon.


You have another rottie coming?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Greta  you're looking like an adult


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She's grown up into a beautiful dog.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Greta is such a beautiful young lady. Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Inga said:


> Thanks InkedMarie, I know right? That time flies so fast. I can't believe it. She is very ready to become a big sister soon.


She's grown into a lovely young dog  Can't wait to see her in her new role of big sister


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> You have another rottie coming?


We were supposed to be getting a new pup coming home right before Christmas but the bitch had a false pregnancy. Same bitch should be coming into heat soon so....crossing fingers. The next one will be another boy.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Oooooh, Rottie puppy! Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Carsten!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I will eenjoy watching the next puppy grow!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> I will eenjoy watching the next puppy grow!


 Me too but it can stay small for a little while.  Might be my last puppy for quite awhile.



CorgiKarma said:


> I'm so sorry about Carsten!


 Thank you. I miss him every day. Every day there is a pain in my heart. I will see something, hear his name even a smell will make me think of him. Wish I could hug him again....he always hugged me back really tight. I miss that. 



Sandakat said:


> Oooooh, Rottie puppy! Got my fingers crossed for you.


 Thanks Me too.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I lost my first corgi 12 years ago. I still cry when I talk about it. It gets easier to accept but never goes away! My Bailey is really struggling with arthritis now, an enlarged heart and possibly a compressed disk...I dread the day. If you don't mind my asking, what happened to your boy?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

CorgiKarma said:


> I lost my first corgi 12 years ago. I still cry when I talk about it. It gets easier to accept but never goes away! My Bailey is really struggling with arthritis now, an enlarged heart and possibly a compressed disk...I dread the day. If you don't mind my asking, what happened to your boy?


It was really weird. We were at the beach playing the week before. He seemed 100% sound, well maybe a tiny bit of arthritis but not that it slowed him down. We were at the beach a ton last summer, he loved body surfing in the waves, walking the beach sniffing etc... Things were just going great. Then one day 4 days after the beach and he was normal those 4 days, he came in limping BAD, I rushed him into the vet thinking torn ACL, scheduled surgery for repair, then the other leg went out from under him and his spine. Doctor thinks he had a tumor blow out in his spine. There was nothing they could do. It is always hard to put a much loved dog down but there is something to be said for the gentle edge toward it with old age. He was just doing so good days before. Loving life and running and playing with his little sister. HE was just...Happy.    I can never put into words how much I miss him. I miss all my dogs but some are just a little harder to say goodbye to and he was one of those. TEARS...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It must help some knowing you did what you could for him.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Carsten, I didn't know how it happened.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about him. I had no idea.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandakat said:


> I'm sorry to hear about him. I had no idea.


Thank you, it was completely unexpected and I still cry all the time. I miss him so much.



InkedMarie said:


> I'm so sorry about Carsten, I didn't know how it happened.


There is no good way to go. It would have been slightly easier if he was very very old. He was just such a good boy.



CorgiKarma said:


> I'm so sorry. It must help some knowing you did what you could for him.


Indeed. It still hurts very very much. He was the most gentle, loving dog and he was just so safe. We can never do enough for our dogs no matter how hard we try. IMO


----------

